# How to get started



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

I will be getting my first hunting dog this June, a GSP, and I was wondering how I get involved in all the NSTRA trialing, and other clubs here in salt lake? I live in North Salt Lake, and would like to get involved in whatever clubs are available here. Where do you guys go to train your dogs and everything? I know I need to focus on the basic puppy obedience stuff first, but the most exposure the pup can have, I think the better. Thanks all.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

congrats on the first hunting dog. You will love hunting with a bird dog.  The closest public place to train dogs to you would be the Lee Kay Center, managed by the DWR. it is down on 2100 south and about 5600 w. It is about 1,000 acres of ponds and upland areas designated for dog training. it is just west of the lee kay hunter ed center.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Make sure to join NAVHDA as well and you will have a dog that can do it all.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

Do I just need to go to the NAVHDA website to join or how do I join that? And to train at the lee Kay center, is there a fee to go there or is it open to public whenever?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it is open to the public but there is a small fee to cover the cost of the key you need to open the gate. people started dumping their garbage there so they gated it off and you need to go to the lee kay hunt ed center and get a key. i am not sure what the actual cost for the key is since i train way up north, i am sure guys that train down there can post up and say but i think it is along the lines of $10 or something to that affect. if anybody knows for sure, post up and let us know what the current fee for lee kay is.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, it's $10 a year for the key. They change the lock every April so If yer planning on getting a key it might not hurt to wait a week or two and then start fresh. To me it's the best ten bucks I spend all year. I love training there. Wide range of cover types, good water, plenty of room for all, and totally fenced in.


----------

